# Let me know if I got a good deal. My first post.



## baldylox

Sorry dude...Board is worthless crap and wayyyyyyy too small for you. You'd have been better off selling the bag on craiglist and putting that toward secondhand equipment on Ebay. Honestly that board isn't even bottom line. It's not a real snowboard. Equivalent of a Walmart mountain bike with the sticker that says 'Not for off road use'.


----------



## Guest

Man I appreciate you being straight up. I kinda had that feeling. Shhh. I guess ill keep it around for if anyone visits. Not gonna just pitch it.


----------



## BliND KiNK

I think you should get a better board, you can find them for pretty cheap in the offseason.. and try to sell off what you have? someone will buy it... no skis!!>P 

but yeah even the size, I could probably ride a 150 board.. but i'm 5'9 140-55ish depending on the day... and my freestyle stick is 151... need anymore help with board sizing choices just post up or pm, I'd be more than happy to help... even though I'm broke I'm always looking for great deals on boards/bindings/clothing.... because I'm obsesssssssed.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

